# These Aldi tablets - any good ?



## Setanta12 (8 Dec 2013)

What can it do, or not do?  I hear the memory is very poor but couldn't you buy a memory-card and install it somehow?

How would it rate versus traditional tablets?


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Dec 2013)

At that price they are probably sold out already.


----------



## Latrade (9 Dec 2013)

Kildavin said:


> What can it do, or not do? I hear the memory is very poor but couldn't you buy a memory-card and install it somehow?
> 
> How would it rate versus traditional tablets?


 
Traditional tablets such as Nexus 7/iPad? It wouldn't rate very well, but its not meant to.

It's really meant to compete at the low end with the Tesco and Argos tablets. Based on the specs, it's similar to the Argos tablet, which wasn't well reviewed, even as a cheap device. 

For a few extra Euro, the Tesco Hudl has better specs, but if you're in that price range (and depending on what you want a tablet for) I'd say the Kindle Fire is much better.

The Tesco and Aldi tablets have full access to Google Play and bot run the same operating system, so if you're looking for games, etc, then it'll be fine and will offer the same range of access to apps as each other. But the Tesco Hudl is faster, better screen and a good 9hrs battery life.

Not sure how they are with video, etc and playback, but if that's what you'd be interested in and in that price range, I'd think about the Kindle Fire rather than these.


----------



## tvman (9 Dec 2013)

You can get a Samsung Galaxy 3, 7 inch tablet on Amazon.co.uk for £99 at the moment (free delivery to Ireland) - works out at around €125. A better bet I think
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Gal...86593615&sr=8-1&keywords=samsung+galaxy+tab+3

£20 off the regular price of £119


----------



## Purple (9 Dec 2013)

Latrade said:


> Traditional tablets such as Nexus 7/iPad? It wouldn't rate very well, but its not meant to.
> 
> It's really meant to compete at the low end with the Tesco and Argos tablets. Based on the specs, it's similar to the Argos tablet, which wasn't well reviewed, even as a cheap device.
> 
> ...



Are the Galaxy Fire apps available in Ireland?


----------



## Latrade (9 Dec 2013)

Purple said:


> Are the Galaxy Fire apps available in Ireland?


 
Good question, to which the answer is no. I have a US account set up so can get the different prime services. It's not (or wasn't) that difficult to do, so in effect you can still get them.


----------



## SparkRite (9 Dec 2013)

Purple said:


> Are the Galaxy Fire apps available in Ireland?




For the sake of clarity...............

I'm sure you meant the *KINDLE *Fire.


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Dec 2013)

Kindle Fire apps are indeed available in Ireland. The only feature I know of that is not yet available here is the Kindle FreeTime app (a parental control feature but it's only available in the US yet).


----------



## Latrade (12 Dec 2013)

Ceist Beag said:


> Kindle Fire apps are indeed available in Ireland. The only feature I know of that is not yet available here is the Kindle FreeTime app (a parental control feature but it's only available in the US yet).


 

That's great as it definitely means recommending the Kindle Fire. Are all services available here? Music, tv, film etc? I understood that Amazon hasn't really pushed these outside the US and having them really makes the KF a very good option for low price tablet.


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Dec 2013)

I'm not sure on that Latrade. I got it for one of the Beagíns for Christmas so haven't used it for anything yet other than preloading it with some apps. According to Amazon you can buy content (such as apps) but I don't think you can stream movies (it appears to be UK only) - see 
*Where to purchase Kindle devices*
If you are living in the Republic of Ireland you can purchase Kindle, Kindle Paperwhite 3G, Kindle Paperwhite, Kindle Fire and Kindle Fire HD from Amazon.co.uk.
*Where to purchase Kindle content*
Kindle content can be purchased from Amazon.co.uk or Amazon.com.
.
There may be others who know more about this than me who can comment further.


----------



## Setanta12 (12 Dec 2013)

So I should bring back my Lidl (not Aldi; my bad) Go-something tablet back to the shop for my no-quibble refund then is the considered opinion ?

(Bought a few days ow but still sitting in box)


----------



## Eithneangela (12 Dec 2013)

Bought hubby the Kindle Fire last year from Amazon - had to get it delivered to my son who lives in the UK cos they wouldn't deliver it to Ireland. No problem with books, most apps, Internet etc. but he can't buy Music for some reason - they say his address is incorrect! (Obviously his CC has is address as Ireland). So, it depends on your usage requirements. Also, the battery is not hectic, after an evening's reading, he has to charge it overnight. Apart from that, he's delighted with it.


----------

